# 

## 2006

.                          20014. ,            - /?      .     ,       ?       ?

----------


## 777

* 2006*,     =  ,    ,        .    ? 
   .

----------


## 2006

*777*, .   ,      ,   ,    ,  , ,      .    ?      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


-,  ,        ()    .
-,    , ..     ,  ..   ,      .

----------


## 2006

*ZZZhanna*,

----------

> -,  ,        ()    .
> -,    , ..     ,  ..   ,      .


.   -  .   ,     ,   ?   .

-, ,   .
        "    ",          (   ),     "  ",     - ..   ,      .

 ,   , .

----------


## 2006

,     :Embarrassment:    ,  ,          ,       ,    ,      ,     .     ,  ?      , ,,      :Wow:               , ,   ,      ,       ,     ,          2006    :Embarrassment: .  2014             .       ,       .     ?         (2012.2013  2014),        (?),   +  (     ),      3 ,      3   4   , (   2012   ,  2013-2014 ,   2012    ,      ).      ?         ,    :Embarrassment:            .   ,      ,   ?

----------


## ˸

> (2012.2013  2014),        (?),


 




> 3   4   ,


     ,  ?

----------


## 2006

> ,  ?


.  1000  ,  250   .    ,     ?      (       ),     ?        3 ,     ,     250    12  ,   10 (  2014)?         (  )?       ,     2012      30.04.2012 (        ,     ),    30.04  01.05     ,     08.05.2015,   08.05.2015 ?             /?   -      ?

----------


## ˸

> 1000  ,


.    200 ...    ....




> 250    12  ,


 ?  .      ?




> -      ?


  -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,      .

----------


## ˸

> ,      .


  ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------

> ,       .


      ?

----------


## 2006

> .    200 ...    ....


,           ( 2015)  91.2  ?              



> ?  .      ?


  ,   2012      
  ,         ,   (.01.2013, .02.2013  ..)?     ,     ?          ?,    ?



> -  .


   ,  ,  ,      ,   ?
    ,    1  2012, .    250 ,     30.04.2012,     08.05.2015,     30.04.12  01.05.12,  07.05.12  08.05.12? :Embarrassment:

----------


## _50

> ,  ,  ,      ,   ?


      (.  .4 81).




> 


        . :Smilie:

----------


## 2006

*_50*, .  :yes: .      ,          3 ,     ,  ,     ,       ,    .  ,           ( ?).    .      ,     .    ,       ,       ?

----------


## 2006

,        91.2 ?

----------


## _50

> ,


     ,          ,      .

----------


## 2006

> ,


  !

----------


## doubtpoint

,     /.             .
 ,       (    ).        -      .

----------


## _50

> /


 ,  ,      ,    .           ,       . 
      ,    .  - 200          .
        ,      . :Smilie:

----------


## doubtpoint

...      ...

----------


## _50

> 


   ,   81 ,   ,         ,            :Big Grin:

----------


## 2006

3   ,      :Wink: ,  ,     ,  ,      ?      15 ,  ,    15    ,      ,        3 .  ,        .      ,  ?

----------


## 2006

,      ,   ,     ,   ,  30.04, 31.07, 31.10,  -        2   30.07,   31.07,    ?      01.02.14  ,     03.02.14      ?

----------


## .

* 2006*,  -  ,   -  . 
    ,       10 .   1.

----------


## _50

> 


       , *doubtpoint*   .   ,    3   ,      .    .
       ,    ,     .    14.05     , ,     ,  ,        .

----------


## 2006

> ,       10 .   1.


  ,  10     2015 , .   2014,   2012  2013  01  .      2  2014,      1  2  2014 ,   3       .        ,   ,    2  -  31.07, ?

----------


## 2006

> 


     ,   - ,     78,     2006 ,       98 . ,       ,    ,   ,      .     ,             .

----------


## .

> 2  -  31.07, ?


.    ,

----------


## _50

> 


* 2006*,         (/         ).    (,     )    .     (  -3   ),      .  ,     -   ,        .        .    ,         ,                       .
       .           . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 


  .      ,   .     ,        .

----------

